# BBS RS paint code



## slivervibe (Nov 18, 2004)

I have a set of BBS RS's that need the centers refinished. Is the factory BBS silver the same as other european wheels? I want to refinish these the right way with the correct paint and color. Any help would be appriciated.


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: BBS RS paint code (slivervibe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slivervibe* »_I have a set of BBS RS's that need the centers refinished. Is the factory BBS silver the same as other european wheels? I want to refinish these the right way with the correct paint and color. Any help would be appriciated.

ive tried, no such thing as BBS RS paint codes...a wheel shop should be able to match them to your other rims


----------



## slivervibe (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: BBS RS paint code (greyvdub)*

Used Wurth silver wheel paint. Looks great


----------

